# back rack strobe suggestions



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a 90 watt whelen 6 head strobe kit installed with two in the front and two in the back lights. I have two more slots in the power pack that I want to add some amber strobes to the top of my back rack. I want to find something that has it own housing That does not stick out to much that I can attach to the back rack. Any suggestions with links to possible options would be great.thanks guys


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

try sirennet.com or galls, thay have remote head units that will plug into the power supply. Just make sire they are the same brand so the plugs fit.


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

Try Whelen 500 series strobes with surface mount adapters. These are approx 5" x 2" rectangular.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I have always liked two two actual light beacon strobes with one on each side of the back rack. then you get a good 360 degree light.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

I put a set of these on a friends backrack and it looks sharp. They are sho-me microthins.


----------



## HVAC Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

massfirefighter;751571 said:


> I put a set of these on a friends backrack and it looks sharp. They are sho-me microthins.


Thats What I Would Recommend.

Otherwise The Flat Mounts Generally Do Not Use A Power Supply, They Are Self Contained LED Patterns.

Has 4 Wires
12V+,Ground, Sync, Pattern.
Generally You'd Use Another Switch. But You Can Use One Switch To Power Up Your Power Supply & The Flat Mount.

You Would Just Need A Momentary Switch For The Pattern


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

LIN3,4,or 6
or whelen raiders


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

i don't know if this would work, but the NOVA SL WIC-3 can be set to continuous burn so you can add it to an existing flasher module. i think two of those would look pretty sleek attached to the backrack.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/nova-sl-wic-3-wide-angle-leds.html


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't have a link for you, but I have read some of your other posts and since you know what you're doing I would suggest LED's to attach to the back of the rack. Show-me has a couple set ups that are really good and pretty bright, and very, very durable. If you put strobes they will reflect on the bed of the truck, especially when there's snow in the bed.
I used to have a big 54" whelen bar with 8 strobes all the take-downs, and it was great, unless it was snowing out real bad, then I would have to shut the back half off sometimes. Also it got a lot of attention when I didn't want it. ie, cops.
So this time things are all hidden away. If you want to get some ideas of where to put leds, just search youtube. here's a couple links of videos you can check out:


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

oh, i just realized that yo wanted to add them to you existing set up, so led wont work. bad suggestion. but for the same cost of two really nice strobes, you could get the who sho-me set up.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

JCI Trans;751384 said:


> try sirennet.com or galls, thay have remote head units that will plug into the power supply. Just make sire they are the same brand so the plugs fit.


i have 2 remote head units on my back rack hooked up to my 90 watt box.

it works great. i just forget where i got them from


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

duramaxblade;770015 said:


> oh, i just realized that yo wanted to add them to you existing set up, so led wont work. bad suggestion. but for the same cost of two really nice strobes, you could get the who sho-me set up.


Thanks for the sugesstions. I could wire in two leds if you are saying I might have trouble looking out the back with the strobes going and it snowing at the same time. I will igure something out by next year for this truck. I am getting another truck and that is going to be all LEDS for sure.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

I am not really sure about the glare. I personally have never really had a problem, but sometimes, with some of the takedowns on it would occasionally be kind of hard to see.
The only times we really had a difficult time was when there would be all 4 of us (working for last boss) at this really big lot, and we would all stop next to each other. That was just nuts!!! 
Each pick-up truck had a 6 strobe lightbar, and rear take down, along with a 4 strobe hide away system with all the strobes in clear lenses. That was bright! Then add in 2 one-tons with 4 strobe 90w hideaways all up front in the corners and DRL's, 2 amber led's facing forward on the dump body, and 6 leds in the back of the dump body, AND 1 Whelen Motorcycle led (they provide 180 degrees visibility) on each side of the dump.
All that was waaaay too much when we were all in the same spot at the same time. It was impossible to see when it was snowing. It looked like it was snowing orange snowflakes!!! We looked like a big orange led explosion. Took me forever to put all those damn light in...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i have a set of whelen amber 500's in boxes or flanges to mount for sale....strobe heads....and wires


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i put the whelen strip lights on my rack, love em, have had em for a few years with no problems.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

I like that. Looks good. I have to get a back rack for my truck. I still haven't figured out what to put on the front of the truck yet. I am still thinking that I am going to get lights and put them on the plow frame. Nice video.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

duramaxblade;778120 said:


> I like that. Looks good. I have to get a back rack for my truck. I still haven't figured out what to put on the front of the truck yet. I am still thinking that I am going to get lights and put them on the plow frame. Nice video.


thx, the strip lights are wicked bright, but also real directinal, if you go 2 steps to the right or left they are drastically reduced visibility.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda figured. Thats the only real draw back to buying LEDs. You can get the one's that light up the whole road but you're gonna pay for them. I like the strobes. Cheap and easy to fix if something goes wrong.


----------



## publicsafety (Mar 1, 2009)

Wish I could help! I would just add the LED's to the back rack. It would look great.

Nice setup.

-Sean
www.ThePublicSafetyStore.com


----------

